# Good hosting website...



## hollisterguyo7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Whats a good hosting website to make a photography page to advertise my pictures? I know im looking at around 100$ for a year which is fine but is there one that you guys would highly recommend....?


----------



## Sachphotography (Feb 5, 2010)

Use Just host. 76 a year with free domain reg. Unlimited space and domain hosting. I am running 8 websites of one hosting package at 76 a year. I have almost 30 gigs online.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 6, 2010)

hostgator.com - highly rated and the best hosting i've ever used, and i've used several.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 7, 2010)

> hostgator.com - highly rated and the best hosting i've ever used, and i've used several.


:thumbup:
I switched to them last year and have been completely happy.


----------



## thomas.corbett (Feb 12, 2010)

Web hosting pad works good for me i pay 49$ a year and have unlimited everything. services are good from them and are vary helpful


----------



## Jamie71 (Feb 24, 2010)

yola.com


----------



## thomas.corbett (Mar 7, 2010)

I use webhosting pad, costs about $40 a year free domain name.


----------



## KmH (Mar 7, 2010)

Zenfolio.com you can set your own pricing and if you fulfill orders yourself they only take a 4% cut. You can sell digital files and if you use Mpix as the lab your clients can get framed prints, canvas's, standouts and a bunch of other products too.

You can get $5 off if you use my referral # down in my siggy &#8595; &#8595; &#8595; &#8595; &#8595;. I get $5 off too.


----------



## asherexplore (Mar 7, 2010)

I have been extremely pleased with Browser Update Page and www.BENCHSEATRACIN.com RULES!!!!!!!!These are pics,videos and gifs for me & my site!! I dont think you can beat Smugmugs set up.

check out Kevin's Photos- powered by SmugMug


----------



## KmH (Mar 7, 2010)

You may have noticed by now: there are *many* well thought of web hosting sites.

Your best bet is to:

visit many of them
note what they offer (or don't offer)
compare based on your notes
and then make your own decision on what seems will work best for you.


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 8, 2010)

KmH said:


> You may have noticed by now: there are *many* well thought of web hosting sites.
> 
> 
> Your best bet is to:
> ...


 

Keith, If this is not true, I do not know what is.

I started looking at blog host sites and setup, and I realize it may take me a month or more to decide. I hate getting burnt by this kind of stuff. The choices are almost overwhelming.

Like you said, search, search, take notes, search some more and then get more confused. :mrgreen: 



I have started here
Web Hosting Rating - Best Website Hosting Providers 2010

and here
Best Blog Hosting - Who&#039;s best for weblog hosting? Find top rated web host for blogs




I will keep you guys informed as to what/how I decide.

I am curious, how did you decide on the ones you chose to go with???


----------



## Prometheus (Mar 8, 2010)

I have used :: Below $10 Hosting :: in the past and highly recommend them. There was zero downtime when I used them (about a year and a half from 2006-2007) and when I called to cancel my account (a friend of mine gave me dedicated server space) there were no questions asked.

Unless your site is huge with massive amounts of traffic, all you'd need is the cheapest plan at $5/mo.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 8, 2010)

i'd suggest also getting hosting in the same country you live in..with 24/7 telephone support. very frustrating to have a delay during signup or problem getting a response with only an email point-of-contact that never replies.

research up-to-date customer reviews of a prospective hosting provider. some have excellent reputations then get taken over by new owners and become unreliable and unhelpful.


----------



## 123camelia (Mar 14, 2010)

Out of the many posts, this one attract my attention. 
I believe it is possible for anyone to participate.
Excellent ! I like it very much.


----------



## Fusion (Mar 22, 2010)

Zenfolio I have found them to be pretty good, never had a problem and easy to set up.


----------



## swilliams (Feb 14, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> > hostgator.com - highly rated and the best hosting i've ever used, and i've used several.
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> I switched to them last year and have been completely happy.


 

Mike, I just visited your website. I am currently looking into my own website and am having a very difficult time deciding on which hosting service to go with. My question to you is, is your photocart also through Hostgator or is it linked to another site?


----------



## vinith98 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hostgator is the best out there, they offer unlimited hosting at a very cheap price. Also I have hardly experienced downtime on hostgator. Also another host I have good experience is Bluehost, although they are much expensive than Hostgator.


----------



## ChristianH (Apr 9, 2011)

Host gator is a very much so quality host, I would definitely go with them if I were you, I can get you a coupon code for $0.01 for your first month!

Some of the other hosts jack you on the domain but give you cheap hosting, so it all depends on YOU.


----------



## Davor (Apr 9, 2011)

Ive been a web designer and have been part of https://www.godaddy.com/ for about  10 years now, you can get a domain for about 15$ and hosting for 3$ a month for space you will never even use. They have one of the fastest web hosting servers on the planet and they never go down, on top of that they give you many free perks when you join up with them and everything is super user friendly. 

So if you want something to be robust and cheap go with https://www.godaddy.com/


----------



## vitor (Apr 15, 2011)

If you are from Canada I highly recommend www.idealizehosting.com .  They are located in Canada so when your clients are searching for business Google and other search engines tend to put you up on the results list because your hosting IP is in the same area as they are.


----------



## vitor (Apr 15, 2011)

vitor said:


> If you are from Canada I highly recommend www.idealizehosting.com .  They are located in Canada so when your clients are searching for business Google and other search engines tend to put you up on the results list because your hosting IP is in the same area as they are.



I forgot to add that they have an excellent hosting plan with unlimited space for about $70 / year ($5.89/month).


----------



## vitor (Apr 26, 2011)

vitor said:


> I forgot to add that they have an excellent hosting plan with unlimited space for about $70 / year ($5.89/month).



These guys are now offering hosting for $3.89 / month! Don't know if the code still works but try GIVEME20%OFF as a coupon code and it should give you 20% off that.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 26, 2011)

Davor said:


> Ive been a web designer and have been part of https://www.godaddy.com/ for about  10 years now, you can get a domain for about 15$ and hosting for 3$ a month for space you will never even use. They have one of the fastest web hosting servers on the planet and they never go down, on top of that they give you many free perks when you join up with them and everything is super user friendly.
> 
> So if you want something to be robust and cheap go with https://www.godaddy.com/


 
Are you kidding?


----------



## haifa (May 9, 2011)

You can get the good web hosting here tucktail.com  with photography at cheap cost....


----------



## vitor (May 14, 2011)

A good photography web hosting plan MUST include unlimited space AND bandwith. Why? Because we store high-res photo files in the server and our website. My dad always said "it all comes down to presentation" - you may have great shots, so you must display them in high-res. 

I use idealizehosting.com . Whenever I needed them they were always there to answer my call. Their price seems pretty good too ($5.89/month) but i don't have to worry about that because they are giving it for free for 6 months. It's worth taking a look at, the promo code is 6MOFREE (don't know if it's still valid).


----------

